# Some new pics



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)




----------



## angelfishamy (Jul 22, 2006)

Your veil angel is gorgeous!The rainbow is a nice looking guy too.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

My gold veil has a pink spot above the base of tail, too. Is it the fish's coloration or is it an injury?


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Probably coloration I have no clue.


----------



## angelfishamy (Jul 22, 2006)

It's coloration,just pigmentation.You can notice the same thing in a lot of other light colored fish.


----------



## Mal (Aug 13, 2008)

Wow, you have a very large Angelfish!


----------



## MaelStrom (Jun 24, 2007)

Great looking tank!


----------



## fishboy689 (Jul 16, 2008)

Nice fat rainbow fish


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

What kind of substrate are you using?


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Sand.......


----------

